# Indian farmers dump bags of snakes in tax



## News Bot (Nov 30, 2011)

AN official says two farmers fed up with bribery demands emptied three bags filled with slithering snakes in a busy tax office.











*Published On:* 30-Nov-11 08:57 PM
*Source:* AP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 30, 2011)

One way to get a message across. More power to them


----------



## Wookie (Nov 30, 2011)

Pair of psychos haha!


----------



## Enlil (Dec 1, 2011)

And the police will ask for bribes as well. This is a hot topic in India as it is highly corrupt.


----------



## Mo Deville (Dec 1, 2011)

haha that would of been awsome to watch!!!


----------



## MissFuller (Dec 1, 2011)

bahahaha


----------

